
David Byrne Curates a Playlist of Great Protest Songs - crunchiebones
http://davidbyrne.com/radio/david-byrne-presents-the-power-of-song-to-give-voice-is-eternal
======
onemoresoop
Smart guy. It's interesting to see him on HN. I highly recommend his
captivating book on music, How music works [1]. It's part an anthropological
study and part an autobiography and but he goes into how music has evolved
with regards to technology and the music industry in general. He's been
touring a lot lately.

[1] [https://www.amazon.com/How-Music-Works-David-
Byrne/dp/193636...](https://www.amazon.com/How-Music-Works-David-
Byrne/dp/1936365537)

~~~
cr1895
It's a fascinating read! I'll second the recommendation.

It made me realize just how relatively novel recorded music is. We take for
granted the ability to listen to anything anywhere instantly, but For the vast
majority of our history, music was ephemeral.

------
listenallyall
why not skip the "article" (ad-bait) and link straight to the source:
[http://davidbyrne.com/radio/david-byrne-presents-the-
power-o...](http://davidbyrne.com/radio/david-byrne-presents-the-power-of-
song-to-give-voice-is-eternal)

or his list of playlists, a new one released on the 1st of each month:
[http://davidbyrne.com/radio#filter=all&sortby=date:desc](http://davidbyrne.com/radio#filter=all&sortby=date:desc)

David Byrne is an underappreciated American treasure. His 2018 show was
spectacular.

~~~
paganel
That list seems a little middle-classy, you have bands like Pet Shop Boys
(which I admit I do love) but you have a great and unique artist like Fela
Kuti missing, which invalidates it all. From his wiki page [1]:

> Fela Anikulapo Kuti (15 October 1938 – 2 August 1997), also professionally
> known as Fela Kuti, or simply Fela, was a Nigerian multi-instrumentalist,
> musician, composer, pioneer of the Afrobeat music genre and human rights
> activist. He has been called "superstar, singer, musician, Panafricanist,
> polygamist, mystic, legend. and

> Fela Kuti was a political giant in Africa from the 70s until his death. Kuti
> criticized the corruption of Nigerian government officials and the
> mistreatment of Nigerian citizens. He spoke of colonialism as the root of
> the socio-economic and political problems that plagued the African people.
> Corruption was one of the worst, if not the worst, political problem facing
> Africa in the 70s and Nigeria was among the most corrupt countries of the
> time. The Nigerian government was responsible for election rigging and coups
> that ultimately worsened poverty, economic inequality, unemployment, and
> political instability, which further promoted corruption and thuggery.
> Fela's protest songs covered themes inspired by the realities of corruption
> and socio-economic inequality in Africa. Fela Kuti's political statements
> could be heard throughout Africa.

Later edit: Just found a 1999 David Byrne interview [2], with him talking
about Fela Kuti and appreciating his work, he even mentions a Talking Heads
song based on Fela Kuti's style, so all things considered this must have been
just a slip (from David Byrne's part, I mean) or something similar:

> But it’s obviously informed by, he’s bringing a lot of what was happening on
> this continent back to Africa. Just amazing! The lyrics and everything,
> having something to say that wasn’t just party music, that made it pretty
> incredible too.

and

> So…in Talking Heads there’s a song we did called “The Great Curve” [on the
> Remain in Light album], where we tried to do a Fela-type groove and then
> kind of take it in another direction. There are some sections that are
> straight Afrobeat riffs and stuff.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fela_Kuti](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fela_Kuti)

[2] [https://arthurmag.com/2009/11/03/david-byrne-on-fela-
kuti-19...](https://arthurmag.com/2009/11/03/david-byrne-on-fela-kuti-1999/)

~~~
mturmon
In addition to the connection to Fela Kuti in particular, Byrne founded Luaka
Bop, still a premier world music label. They have released hundreds of world
music albums.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luaka_Bop](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luaka_Bop)

And this historical interview—
[https://luakabop.com/history/](https://luakabop.com/history/)

~~~
paganel
Yeah, saw that after I had last edited my comment. It kind of feels like
cultural appropriation, I've also seen some interviews with Byrne where the
interviewers mention this aspect just to immediately refute it afterwards.

I have also found some people on the internets mentioning it but admitting
that they like Byrne's music nonetheless (the "culturally appropriated" one, I
mean) so that I gave it a quick try but it just doesn't tick. It kind of never
ticks when you take music out of its social and cultural environment and try
to "transport" it somewhere else. Otherwise it seems like Byrne is a more than
ok guy, so all the power to him.

~~~
mturmon
Well, to put some of my cards on the table - I have followed Byrne since
_Remain in Light_ was issued, and I greatly admire his music and indeed his
larger persona and work. I attended a small lecture he gave on his
photography, many years ago, and he visited my wife's studio -- he is really
quite unassuming in such a 1:1 context (she tells me).

I'm not 100% sure what you're saying in your second paragraph. One does get
the feeling that part of his promotion of the music of Brazil, Cuba, and
elsewhere in his post-Heads career might be Byrne paying the debt forward, and
attempting to bring other flavors of music to people's attention.

------
bloaf
I'm not a fan of the Randy Newman's Rednecks. I think most of Tom Lehrer's
music would be a better, "I wanna go back to dixie" would even one up Newman
on the same topic.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAwhC_btAUU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAwhC_btAUU)

I think the "protest country" genre could be better represented. I'd take John
Prine's "Paradise" or "Your flag decal won't get you into heaven anymore" over
Johnny Russell.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEy6EuZp9IY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEy6EuZp9IY)

I love that Tom Waits is on the list, but I can't help but think that Don
McLean's "The Grave" is probably better known.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xe6j0JBwEO4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xe6j0JBwEO4)

I also feel like "The band played waltzing Matilda" should be almost-
mandatory, but I'm not sure where it would squeeze in.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZqN1glz4JY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZqN1glz4JY)

~~~
jachee
_Sam Stone_ by John Prine from around the conception of the opioid epidemic
was eerily prescient.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sl9ZkYViEIs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sl9ZkYViEIs)

~~~
tjr225
Hadn't even known of John Prine until I found a stack of CDs in a case washed
up on a beach in Olympia, Washington- I dried out the CD's and stuck them in
the 1996 Jeep. Really awesome musician.

------
throwaway8879
I really like Canned Heat's Woodstock version of 'A Change is Gonna Come'.
It's been covered by a variety of amazing musicians though.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3doBiU6nN0k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3doBiU6nN0k)

------
hasbot
Weird that there is no punk or post-punk songs. For example, God Save the
Queen by the Sex Pistols and California Über Alles by the Dead Kennedys.

~~~
hbosch
The Specials are a punk band

~~~
hughc
ska?

------
Alexqw85
Though from an entirely different era than the songs covered in the article, I
feel I must share some of my favorites here:

* I'm Gonna be an Engineer - Pete Seeger
    
    
      https://youtu.be/cgzl1Sai4Y0?t=25
    

* What did you learn in school today? - Pete Seeger
    
    
      https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VucczIg98Gw
    

* Buy a Gun for Your Son - Tom Paxton
    
    
      https://youtu.be/WphNO24h9nA?t=51

------
chadcmulligan
Here's some Australian ones to add

Midnight oil - beds are burning, US Forces, Blue Sky mine

Yothu Yindi - Treaty

Red Gum - walk in the light green / I was only 19

------
dsego
How about "Which Side Are You On?" by Florence Reece? Both Pete Seeger and
Billy Bragg have great renditions.

------
e40
Just created a spotify playlist:

[https://open.spotify.com/user/envoy510/playlist/5SqiISelGzsw...](https://open.spotify.com/user/envoy510/playlist/5SqiISelGzswo74zpJEgDG?si=w_fnYS6dQCO5udgHDpdScw)

~~~
gadders
Cheers - was hoping someone would :-)

------
fernly
Missing some of the best of the 60s (maybe Byrne's too young at 66?).

Malvina Reynolds, "It Isn't Nice"

performed:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvC4xq32AX8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvC4xq32AX8)

lyrics: [http://www.lyricsochords.com/It-Isn-t-Nice-Lyrics-Tab-
Malvin...](http://www.lyricsochords.com/It-Isn-t-Nice-Lyrics-Tab-Malvina-
Reynolds-316958)

~~~
jachee
I think part of his premise is predicated on the popular notion that there
haven't been any protest songs since since the Vietnam era. He's showing
that's not the case with more obscure and/or modern protest songs.

------
pdkl95
Aww, Tom Lehrer's march against censorship didn't make the cut?

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iaHDBL7dVgs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iaHDBL7dVgs)

(mostly joking, but ready to defend our right to have our prurient interest
aroused, if the specter of obscenity laws ever returns)

(Also, hasbot is right: why aren't the Dead Kennedys on this list?)

------
andrepd
Missing all the non-anglophone protest music :)

~~~
kej
That's a good observation. Do you have any suggestions for non-English protest
songs?

~~~
BeniBoy
I'll chime in with some French songs:

* Les milices by Jean-Roger Caussimon ([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8vKeLAfiBs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8vKeLAfiBs)), a song as necessary now as it was in the 70s

* Parachutiste by Maxime Le Forestier ([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-P2hr4b-D0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-P2hr4b-D0)) a classic.

------
lakkal
I was listening to REO Speedwagon's 'Golden Country' just recently and
thinking about how it's still relevant 46 years later.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXseI1LAxbM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXseI1LAxbM)

------
beeftime
No The Coup? Atrocious. "The Guillotine" is the best protest song ever
written.

~~~
ErikAugust
There’s so much missing hip hop, in general.

------
neonate
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=su_fep2iARQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=su_fep2iARQ)

------
justsomedood
I thought for sure Black Sabbath's War Pigs would be on here. Maybe it's not
as specific of a protest as some of these.

------
jsgo
Kind of shocked Black Honey by Thrice isn’t on there. One of the better uses
of metaphor in a song I’ve heard.

------
sizzzzlerz
For What Its Worth - Buffalo Springfield

Eve of Destruction - Barry McGuire

Where Have All The Flowers Gone - Pete Seeger

------
cafard
Does his musical about Imelda Marcos call any of this into question?

------
samirillian
these are so vanilla. seriously not a single rage against the machine song?

some way better ones \- every rage song ever -

and

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9c1vSIpHA0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9c1vSIpHA0)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WErXa5AjIXg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WErXa5AjIXg)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqnyhP7N0rs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqnyhP7N0rs)

-edit- No pete seeger either? [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XEnTxlBuGo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XEnTxlBuGo)

~~~
scottlocklin
No Laibach! Crime against humanity; 100% of their output, including while
under actual totalitarian communism (aka skin in the game), was protest music.

~~~
pdkl95
> No Laibach!

They just released[1] a very interesting new album: their performance of _The
Sound Of Music_ in _Pyongyang_. Laibach is precisely the right choice to be
the first western band allowed to perform in North Korea.

> while under actual totalitarian communism

Even the name "Laibach" itself - the name _German occupying forces_ used for
Ljubljana - was a blatant act of civil disobedience (they were banned from
using the name under suspicion of being Nazi apologists).

> skin in the game

On the subject of bands making important music in spite of the risks... I
suggest _Palestinian_ hip-hop group "DAM"'s incredibly powerful protest
song[2] against "honor killing".

[1] [https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/11/arts/music/laibach-
north-...](https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/11/arts/music/laibach-north-korea-
sound-of-music.html)

[2] (the song is in Arabic; you might have to manually turn on Youtube's CC
feature for English subtitles) [trigger warning: domestic violence, murdering
women for "honor"]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjnFbe7D9pY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjnFbe7D9pY)

------
Apocryphon
Obligatory way to connect this to hackers: David Byrne is a big fan of the
Creative Commons license[0], and was once profiled on WIRED magazine as part
of their issue on CC, along with several other artists.

[0] [https://www.wired.com/2007/12/ff-
byrne/](https://www.wired.com/2007/12/ff-byrne/)

[1]
[https://www.wired.com/2004/11/sample/](https://www.wired.com/2004/11/sample/)

------
justinator
No Billy Bragg?

Get outta here.

------
jeisc
ohio - find the cost of freedom
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ohio_(Crosby%2C_Stills%2C_Nash...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ohio_\(Crosby%2C_Stills%2C_Nash_%26_Young_song\))

------
Dowwie
This is not protest music

~~~
throwaway8879
As much of a musical elitist I am, I still find this list to be fairly
balanced. Why do you not like it?

------
ykevinator
Love david byrne but kesha? Give me a break

~~~
erikpukinskis
Say more. She’s probabaly the musical voice of the #metoo movement, which is
quite a significant protest movement in my life.

I’d pick _Praying_ though, I’m not aware of the song he picked.

------
mynameishere
I like protest songs that ludicrously fit the genre, like "Riki Tiki Tavi" by
Donovan, or "Rock and Roll ain't noise pollution" by AC/DC or "Joy to the
World" by Three Dog Night. You know how many wars Phil Ochs and Bob Dylan
stopped? Zero. Same as Three Dog Night.

